# New York - Whats your favorite building?



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

My favourit buildings in New York are Bank of America Tower:









And off course The Chrysler building


----------



## dmoquinn (Jun 29, 2012)

My favorite would be the Chrysler Building, especially due to its crown at the top. I also love Art Deco architecture, so..


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

I will rank mine in the time period built.

1902 to 1914:
1. Woolworth-lovely building, one of my favorites of all time.
2. Flatiron-Great usage of lot shape and intriguing design.
3. Singer-I just love the crown atop it.
4. MetLife Tower-Very sloped cupola, nice clock.
5. Municipal-Huge building, but not my favorite.

1930-1933:
1. Chrysler-The best building ever designed. Magnificent crown.
2. 40 Wall-Not a common favorite, but I love the audacity of its crown.
3. AIG-Another great design, interesting crown.
T4. GE-Most unique design of this period. Pretty good.
T4. Empire: Decent design. Massive building however.
6. 20 Exchange: Plain design, not a huge fan.

1963 to 1977:
1. Citigroup Center-Great design and very individual in color and shape.
2. MetLife Building-Interesting shape and color for buildings in this drab period.
3. One Astor-Nice top, nice color contrast
4. 1095 Ave. of the Ams.-Beautiful color.
5. 1WTC-Plain design, but supreme size. My favorite antenna in the way it attached to the building.
T6. Solow and W.R. Grace-Nice curves.

1980-1998:
All nice, some notables: Trump Tower, Bertelsmann.

1999-present:
Again, all great, notably: BOA, Conde Nast, WTC Complex, One57, etc.


----------



## Prince Valium (Apr 15, 2010)

Cloud92 said:


> Mine has to be the bank of america tower it has the perfect amount of drama to the midtown skyline and its so elegant in its own way


...just saw it now: what an awsome view!


----------



## Rdx MG (Jan 19, 2011)

Woolworth.


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

432 Park Avenue :cheers:


----------



## Kopacz (Mar 16, 2011)

That's easy  
Chrysler Building
It's the king of art deco and for me it's the peak of architecture overall. If you take in account that it was made 80 years ago then it's even more impressive. 
Even though it's nice to pour some concrete and slap some glass on it, there's a near 300-meter wall full of perfectly aligned bricks. 
I only post a small pic of the beauty since there is no need for anything more.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

@ Kanto What's your favourite standing right now?


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

^^ The Trump World Tower :cheers:










And 1WTC :cheers:


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

Kanto said:


> 432 Park Avenue :cheers:


Agreed epper: It will give the skyline a new boost.

Until then i am a fan of its postmodern classical neighbor.


----------



## Judazzz (Jul 7, 2006)

Kopacz said:


> That's easy
> Chrysler Building
> It's the king of art deco and for me it's the peak of architecture overall. If you take in account that it was made 80 years ago then it's even more impressive.
> Even though it's nice to pour some concrete and slap some glass on it, there's a near 300-meter wall full of perfectly aligned bricks.
> I only post a small pic of the beauty since there is no need for anything more.


I agree - the most beautiful skyscraper in NYC. In fact, imho. even the best one ever conceived, a true piece of art. I'm glad to have seen it up close and personal:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

edit


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

Two other buildings are my favourites in NYC even though they don't exist anymore. It are the Twin Towers :cheers:


----------



## RubenT (Jun 5, 2008)

The buildings that made quite an impression on me are the Grace, SoLow and citigroup center. Most beautiful overal must be the radiator building


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ Radiator building is amazing.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

I love the A.R.B. as well. Only black art deco building I can think of. And I love the curved facades on buildings as well. Solow more than W.R. Grace, but still both are great. Some other notable curved buildings I like are Chase Chicago and Marriot Atlanta.


----------



## mark555 (Aug 6, 2012)

THE UNO's head quarter is my favourite building in NYC.This is the place which spreads the peace and makes the world in peace.So simply it is my favourite building there.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

^^ Not trying to be rude, but if I had to list my least favorite buildings in New York, that would be one of them.


----------



## Mike Pia Jr. (Feb 4, 2016)

Excellent


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

This one will be my all time favorite forever. 










I really hope some crazy millionaire ever wants to build an exact replica of it in NYC as a luxury apartment building. Anyways, I know that will never happen, so my favorites after this one are 1WTC and Woolworth Building


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

One Liberty Plaza on a foggy day by aalmada, on Flickr


----------



## firesteve (Mar 17, 2016)

Trump World Tower!


----------



## 112998 (Apr 30, 2016)

Manhattan municipal building
Gorgeous design and impressing size


----------



## PsyLock (Jun 18, 2016)

Hearst-Tower-New-York-City by antonio braza, on Flickr


----------



## mindmyweb (Oct 9, 2016)

the Hearst Building looks awsome but i wonder where the name came from


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

mindmyweb said:


> the Hearst Building looks awsome but i wonder where the name came from


William Randolph Hearst, a newspaper magnate in the early 20th Century. His Estate in California is a must see


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

equitable building








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Equitable_Building_(Manhattan)


----------

